# Crabbing near Perdido Key?



## Uncle Pauley (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi Guys, new to the forum and am coming down from Texas with the family.

Will definitely try some beach fishing and sound fishing.

I wanted to take my kids crabbing as I went alot when I was younger.

You know, chicken neck tied to a string and then net them.

Any suggestions as to where I might have luck doing this?

By the way, we are staying at Sandy Key condos, any suggestions on fishing around there would be appreciated.


----------

